# Who Plays Guitar Out There?



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I remember seeing a few picks in the "Friday what's in your pocket" photos a few weeks back. Who else plays guitar?

This is a new acquistion by me:










I'm having A LOT of fun with this one. It is just a simple 3/4 size guitar, remeniscent of the old cowboy guitars of the 1950's. Sounds and plays great for an inexpensive guitar.

Gretsch made four different ones for their "Americana Series". Here's a picture of all of them:










I bought a bunch of them (39), and will donate them to charity auctions over the next few years. I'm keeping one of each for myself, and an extra of the Sweetheart, which is my everyday guitar these days. My 1969 Gibson SG sits in the corner and collects dust. I don't seem to want to play electric these days.

The Sweetheart and the Showdown are sold out. You can still find them around, but supply is getting limited. The other two are fairly easy to find. The box that they come in is hilarious - a spoof on the ads in the comics that we read as kids in the '60's. Here it is:










The retail price for these babies is $150.00. I recently bought a set of 4 for $349.00 plus shipping on eBay, and added another Sweetheart for $100.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Those are FANTASTIC!!!

I have a Taylor Big Baby, which is a great travel accoustic, but I get a bit nervous bringing it to parties or the beach.

But, one of those would do the trick (or maybe more than one). Any chance I might qualify as a charity?

Thanks for posting. :thumbup:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Ooo ooo ooo...just found 'em cheap on o...stock.com!!!


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

SharkBike said:


> Ooo ooo ooo...just found 'em cheap on o...stock.com!!!


Let me know if you manage to get one. The Sweethearts and Showdowns have just about disappeared from the "new" channels, but you can still find the other two.

I expect if you want a Sweetheart or a Showdown that you will need to get one on eBay.

Sorry, I don't think you qualify as a Charity (good try though).

Good luck.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Found a Showdown, but the Sweetheart is turning into a challenge. There's a seller on ebay, but they want $60 to ship from CA. :huh:

Sure you don't want to unload one? It'll be for my ten-year-old from Santa Claus, if that helps my cause any.


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

I used to do a fair amount of playing, almost entirely jazz (both big band and bebop). Although I'm completely out of practice I've still got my awesome jazz guitar:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

SharkBike said:


> Found a Showdown, but the Sweetheart is turning into a challenge. There's a seller on ebay, but they want $60 to ship from CA. :huh:
> 
> Sure you don't want to unload one? It'll be for my ten-year-old from Santa Claus, if that helps my cause any.


Shipping from Canada would be A LOT worse than from California. Good luck.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

knirirr said:


> I used to do a fair amount of playing, almost entirely jazz (both big band and bebop). Although I'm completely out of practice I've still got my awesome jazz guitar:


Nice Flying V. What year is it?


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

I still have a black Les Paul copy as i was obsessed with playing like Jimmy Page :lol: until My guitar teacher(an outstanding musician)bought Me back down to Earth!My pride and joy was a Hondo cherry-red Les Paul copy with DiMarzio humbucking pickups awesome sound sold her to pay for My honeymoon!By the way some of You Guys who posted pictures of Your guitars they are awesome and thankyou for sharing!


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Nice Flying V. What year is it?


Thanks. I'm not sure what year it is, unfortunately. It's clearly a 70s one but it has been re-painted some time before I bought it around 15 years ago.

It's fitted with very heavy flatwound strings which are great for jazz and doesn't work very well at all with the thin strings that rockers seem to like.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

pg tips said:


>


Nice Strat - my first electric guitar was a '57 Strat that I bought in 1974 for $225. As I was 14 at the time, my older brother soon screwed me out of it. His best man still has it.

At least I still have my '69 SG!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It;s a Japanese re issue of a '57. I bought it new in '95. Plays beautifully when given to someone who knows what they are doing


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

And on the guitar front, just got this one in the mail yesterday (its a bit like opening a newly arrived watch box, just a lot more styrofoam peanuts in the box)!

Fender FR48 resonator.


----------



## James1972 (Oct 19, 2008)

Not very good and thought getting a nice guitar would help me "Practice" more..... it never, but I do love just smacking some power chords out and the kids 3 and 8 months think I'm still daddy cool 

I have an AVT50 amp that sounds brilliant. Sold the amp though, not actually got round to dropping it off for the money !, to fund a new watch :tongue2:

EDIT:made picture smaller


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

pg tips said:


>


That's a very nice flying V; more tasteful than the later Gibson style (such as mine).


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

I have had previously:

Hohner "looked a bit like a fender jazz" electric 2 pickups 3-way selector switch (my first guitar) action about 4 inches high and virtually unplayable

Wilson Semi-acoustic Electric (the one on the left of the photo here) which was a beautiful and very pleasurable guitar to play, rosewood neck, diMarzio pickups replacing the originals. This was the guitar on which i learned pretty much everything I know. Unfortunately got busted in a car crash 










Fender Telecaster Deluxe (1970) cream (my favourite guitar) (sold when I left uni to pay debts :huh: )

Yamaha acoustic (Gibson Hummingbird copy which it seems is a bit of a collectors item these days) - gave to my mother in law for her 50th birthday in a moment of sheer insanity but am hopeful will get back eventually 

Fender Stratocaster sunburst with maple neck - made in the 60s. I sold it to pay for car repairs in the 90s 

Since 1995 i've had a Marlin Strat copy which is cheap as chips and with a rosewood neck I don't really like it but it scratches the itch and doesn't cause arguments


----------

